# Diesel engine won't stop running...



## lakebouder (Nov 10, 2015)

I have a '98 Airstream Cutter w/ CAT diesel engine.  Even with the ignition off and key removed the engine still keeps running.  Is there a shutoff switch on the engine?  Any other ways to shut it down?  I don't have eyes on since I'm in Kuwait and so its the wife that's dealing with the issue.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## lakebouder (Nov 11, 2015)

Update: Wife went to 6 diesel mechanics and none of them could find the fuel shutoff solenoid.  Anyone with or had an Airstream cutter with specifics on this issue would seriously be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LEN (Nov 12, 2015)

If its still running and I hope not pinch the fuel line with vise grips. That will kill the motor without harm. Now you can look for the cure. Sometimes unhooking the batteries will do it, not just turning them off. Let us know how it goes.
Thinking pinch the rubber line.

LEN


----------

